# Origin8: Quality/Not?



## Etv5002

Hey I've been seeing all of these origin8 parts and frames going for next to nothing on the net, does anyone know if they make quality parts?

I was looking particularly at their frame, and rims.
I found the frame for 230 and the rims for 23 each.


----------



## Local Hero

I have an Origin8 front brake en route. I'll let you know if it fails miserably. 

(I think someone here is assembling an Origin8 cross frame for his winter ride)


----------



## kbiker3111

I have an O8 road fork thats been great the last 3 years. I dont' know about that other stuff, the rims look like rebadged velocities and the frame looks OK, but you'd need better geo numbers.


----------



## FatTireFred

lots of their stuff is just rebadged...frame prob on par w/ bd etc


----------



## gruppo

Origin8 and quality? Why would you even ask this. The lowest cost stuff is "cheap". So, if you're looking to build up a cheap bike, then Origin8 fills the need.


----------



## Dave Hickey

I just built an Origin 8 Del Pasdo with mostly Origin 8 parts..I only have about 200 miles so far but I'm very pleased

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=228864


----------



## Local Hero

Etv5002 said:


> ...I was looking particularly at their frame...


_Unique Twin top tube design_

What do you think that looks like? Do you think it starts off as a wishbone at the headset? Or the two top tubes start out separate, pass the seat tube and all the way down to meet the chainstays?


----------



## waldo425

Ive never had a problem with the Origin 8 stuff that Ive been using. I think that the majority of it is just rebadged stuff. The frames are supposed to be insanely heavy though (Mr. Hickey would you care to comment on this?)


----------



## Etv5002

Well your frame is supposed to be cromo so I would assume that would outweigh this "alum" frame substantially.

Does anyone else have some cheap fixie/single frame recommendations? around 300 is a good price point for me.


----------



## CaravanEndeavor

pake, khs, leader, iro


----------



## BianchiJoe

I've got some of their brake levers and a handlebar. I wasn't impressed with how the stem left an imprint of the face plate on the center section of the bar, but the brake levers are pretty nice.


----------



## Etv5002

Local Hero said:


> _Unique Twin top tube design_
> 
> What do you think that looks like? Do you think it starts off as a wishbone at the headset? Or the two top tubes start out separate, pass the seat tube and all the way down to meet the chainstays?


yeah man it looks like its 2 completely separate tubes from the headset all the way the chainstay, with the seatpost welded in between. I've seen this design on late 70s steel schwinns


----------



## Local Hero

Etv5002 said:


> Well your frame is supposed to be cromo so I would assume that would outweigh this "alum" frame substantially.
> 
> Does anyone else have some cheap fixie/single frame recommendations? around 300 is a good price point for me.


I'm happy with my motobecane team track. I swapped the saddle, bars and I'm in the process of adding an Origin8 brake. I posted my initial impressions of the bike in the m'bacon subforum. I'm going to update the review with new pictures when I figure out the brake situation. I can't decide between bar end TT levers or a traditional lever. Here's the frameset for $350. 

You can also check out BD's entire lineup of ss/track bikes. Some of the bikes there are unbranded or have very subtle branding, including a complete bike for $279. In fact, BD sent me that track bike by accident when I ordered the team track - so I've had a look in person and I can say that it's not half bad. 

I know BD makes some people cringe and I don't like to shill. But I'll do it anyway: I'm really, really pleased with my bike (especially since I swapped out the saddle).


----------



## Richard

Origin8 is J&B's (a big wholesale supplier) "housebrand" stuff. It's rebadged from mostly good suppliers. I know their Deep V knockoff is a Weinmann DP-18 (not sure of the 42mm rim.) Their rebranded BB's are Token, hubs from Formula, most pedals come from Wellgo, etc. Almost all Taiwanese manufacturers. We stock a lot of their stuff and, by and large, it's good quality at reasonable prices.


----------



## Etv5002

Richard said:


> Origin8 is J&B's (a big wholesale supplier) "housebrand" stuff. It's rebadged from mostly good suppliers. I know their Deep V knockoff is a Weinmann DP-18 (not sure of the 42mm rim.) Their rebranded BB's are Token, hubs from Formula, most pedals come from Wellgo, etc. Almost all Taiwanese manufacturers. We stock a lot of their stuff and, by and large, it's good quality at reasonable prices.


would you say its worth it then to buy those rims and house hubs and spend the time truing the wheel for that price then?


----------



## Etv5002

Local Hero said:


> I know BD makes some people cringe and I don't like to shill. But I'll do it anyway: I'm really, really pleased with my bike (especially since I swapped out the saddle).


Honestly I have always wanted to buy from them because its impossible to search for bike deals and not come across their website, Everyone always bashed their value and quality so I've pretty much avoided considering buying from there. 

Looking at it now I really like the Team Track just for the frame only.


----------



## Richard

Etv5002 said:


> would you say its worth it then to buy those rims and house hubs and spend the time truing the wheel for that price then?


We've stocked a lot of pre-built fixie wheelsets from J&B, from Weinmann DP18's to Velocity Deep V's and B43's, all laced with DT spokes to a Formula/Origin8 high-flange sealed bearing hub.

All of them came out of the box well-tensioned and true. We've got absolutely no problem with J&B/Origin8.


----------



## jp_nyc

I know this thread is old, but wanted to share my experience with Origin8. My friend bought their folding bike F7 a year ago, rode it in the spring and summer on flat city roads, then stored it in a dry basement for the winter. We took it out this Spring, he rode it a few miles, then one night, while riding home, the frame split in two at the down tube. Just like that. Total and sudden weld failure. This could've ended in a tragedy, but he was lucky and got away with a few bruises. We're now resolving the issue with the company.

This could be a 'fluke,' and their frames are possibly, for the most part, safe to ride, but I won't go near them again and certainly will not recommend them.


----------

